# سؤال هام جدا الى خبراء المياة



## hmada_80 (17 مارس 2011)

1- هل توجد اضرار من استخدام اجهزة ال ro انا اسمع انها تزيل الاملاح من الماء وهل هى صحية ام لا .
2 - توجد الان فى الاسواق اجهزة اخر تعمل بتفنية ال ro وايضا الاشعة تحت الحمراء هل لها اضرار ايضا وما ميزة استخدام الاشعة تحت الحمراء .
3- عند وضع قطنة فى فوهة الحنفية فانها تخضر بعد ساعتين فهل هذا ملوثات ام انها نتيجة الاملاح الذائبة فى الماء .
4- هل توجد اجهزة فى السوق تعمل باللاشعة تحت الحمراء والاشعة فوق البنفسجية وال ro ايضا لان انا سمعت ان الاشعة فوق البنفسجية تقضى على الجراثيم بالكامل .
وشكرا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (17 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
السؤال الاول
ازالة الاملاح من الماء تقلل الفائدة من هذه الاملاح للجسم وخاصة املاح الكالسيوم والتي هي العنصر الاساسي في تكوين العظام وكذلك ارتفاع نسب هذه الاملاح الى حد اكبر من المواصفات الصالحة للشرب قد تؤدي الى مشاكل في الكلى وخير الامور اوسطها ولا توجد اضرار اخرى .
* الاشعة التي تستخدم في وحدات ro هي الفوق بنفسجية وليست تحت الحمراء للقضاء على الجراثيم وغيرها من الكائنات المسببة للامراض .
* سبب اللون الاخضر على القطنة هو بسبب الطحالب الي تكون في الماء اصلا حيث ان ساعة واحدة لا تشكل خلايا جديدة من الطحالب بشكل ظاهر ولذلك يفضل التأكد من اغلاق خزانات الماء الرئيسية جيدا لمنع تكاثر هذه الطحالب داخل الخزانات .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## hmada_80 (18 مارس 2011)

*شكرا جدا*

شكرا جدا على الرد والاهتمام


----------



## kadhim ali (24 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ااضافة الى ما ذكره العزيز نبيل الشرب المتواصل للمياه الخالية من الاملاح يسبب هبوط بضغط الدم كما انه يوجد محديدات ستاندرات عالمية ووطنية لكل بلد ممكن تطلع عليها وتقرانها بالمياه الخالية من الاملاح


----------



## hmada_80 (27 مارس 2011)

*شكرا جدا*

شكرا جدا للمرور


----------



## ramysam6 (29 مارس 2011)

اضيف علة ان الاملاح الموجودة فى الماء لا يمكن تعويضها من اى شئ اخر كفائدة وايضا لا ينصح بشرب مياه ro للاطفال وكبار السن 
اما بالنسبة للاشعة الفوق بنفسجية من عيوبها انها لا يمكن ان تستخدم المياه المعقمة الناتجة عنها فى خزانات او للتدفق عبر انابيب المياه العمومية


----------



## علي القرعان (31 مارس 2011)

من المعروف جدا ان المياه تحتوي على العديد من الاملاح وخاصة املاح الكالسيوم والتي هي ضروريه جدا لبناء عظام الجسم وخاصة للاطفال والنساء الحوامل حيث تغني عن اخذ ابر الكلس لهذه الفئه من الناس ولكن لكل شخص حالته الخاصه بخصوص تكون الحصى ونحن نعرف ان الله سبحانه وتعالى زود جسم الانسان بالعديد من الغدد وتالانزيمات في الجسم للتخلص من بقايا الاملاح


----------

